# Pictures from Brazil ..Part 2



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I am so garreen with envy, I can't believe you didn't invite the rest of us to go. We could have had a great Beesource Convention in Brazil. Some great scenic views. 

Did you get to suit up?


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Joel, yes I did. I am working on the pictures. : )


----------

